# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Erotika e Gustave Klimt, frikë dhe pasion

## Xhuxhumaku

Një temë pasioni dhe frike vërehet shpesh në veprat e Klimt; femrat. Kjo temë egziston paralelisht me kundërshtitë që e rrethonin piktorin dhe përfaqësonin idenë e femrës dhe seksualitetin femëror. Kërkimet e tij për femrën e çuan deri aty sa të ndante jetën emocionale nga ajo seksuale. Seksualiteti është pjesë e punës së tij, që së bashku me skicat e fundit përqëndrohet kryesisht në perceptimin e vetes, mendimin dhe fantazinë. Në këtë pikë, ndjenjat nuk kanë vend. Pikturat erotike të Klimt kanë si subjekte gratë, nocione soditëse që egzistojnë për spektatorin që kthehet në një një dashnor të mundshëm. Veshjet nuk mbulojnë, ato përdoren për të zbuluar, për të dramatizuar situatën. Spektatori është i pranishëm në faktin se të duket se ?gruaja i ka hequr rrobat dhe po pret?. Gruaja është e vetme dhe i përket vetëm atij që sodit. Kjo duket se ka lidhje me një ankth të brendshëm të artistit: frika nga rreziku i tërheqjes seksuale nga ana shkatërrimtare e një femre dhe mbi të gjitha, vuajtjen në sensin frojdian. 

Interneti Gustav Klimt, frymëzuesi i artit të ri 

?Cdo kohe i duhet arti i saj, çdo arti i duhet liria e tij?. Gustav Klimt e besonte vërtet shprehjen, që kishte vendosur në hyrje ndërtesës ku së bashku me ?të arratisurit? e tjerë nga Shoqata Vjeneze e Artistëve? takohej thuajse çdo ditë. Ai nuk pranon asnjë kompromis në paraqitjen e imazheve të tij, mes formave të lakuara të dekoracioneve dhe hapësirave abstrakte. Muza e tij, pasionante dhe e ankthshme, e dashur dhe e trishtë, është gjithnjë femra. Sepse, në art gjithçka është erotikë e për këtë nuk ka dyshim. 

Jeta 

Gustav Klimt lindi më 14 korrik të vitit 1862 në Baumgarten, në rrethinat e Vjenës. I ati, emigrant nga Bohemia, dështoi në zanatin e tij prej argjendari dhe fëmijët e tij u rritën në varfëri të skajshme. Familja e Klimt, ashtu si shumë të tjera në Vjenën e viteve 1860, ishte në gjendje shumë të keqe financiare. Ata jetonin në shtëpi të vogla, të errëta, duke ndryshuar shpesh adresë, kudo që gjenin diçka më të lirë. Kur ishte 14 vjeç, Gustav la shkollën, por arriti më pas të regjistrohej në një kolegj lokal për art dhe punime artizanale. Në kolegjin ?Bÿrgerschule?, aftësitë e tij artistike ranë menjëherë në sy. Aplikoi dhe siguroi një vend në ?Kunstgeëerbeschule?, Shkollën e Artit dhe Punimeve Artizanale në Vjenë, një prej dy shkollave publike në kryeqytet. Ai ishte aq i talentuar saqë fitonte duke hyrë në komisionet e pikturave në shkollë. Krijoi një shoqëri me vëllezërit Ernst dje me një student tjetër, Franz Matsch. Deri në vitin 1890 kompania ?Klimt-Matsch & Co.? fitoi shumë me anë të komisioneve për ndërtesat e reja që ndërtoheshin. Deri në fund të qëndrimit në ?Kunstgeëerbeschule?, Klimt së bashku me ortakët e tij themeloi edhe një shoqëri artistësh, ?Kÿnstlercompanie?. Kur u largua nga shkolla në vitin 1883, Klimt dhe Matsch nisën të punonin me kohë të plotë për të piktuaruar me porosi. Klimt dëshironte të konsiderohej si një piktor i dekoracioneve arkitekturore, një reputacion që vihej në dukej nga natyra e komisioneve të hershme në karrierën e tij, ku përfshihen punimet në kisha, muzeume dhe teatër. Disa seri pikturash si ?Alegoritë? dhe ?Emblemat? u prodhuan me kërkesën e një pronari. Pas këtij suksesi iu kërkua një tjetër seri që u realizua në vitet 1896- 1900, ku përfshihet edhe piktura e Klimt ?Tragjedia?. Në këtë pikturë, dolën në pah elementë që do ta karakterizonin artistin në veprat e mëvonshme: zona të përqëndruara në detaje, ngjyrat e arta, forma e femrës, simbolizmi klasik dhe hapësira abstrakte. 

Kritikat 

Pas veprave të para në shkollë për Klimt nisën njëkohësisht edhe një seri kritikash. Piktura e tij ?Filozofia? shkaktoi shumë polemika në qarqet vjeneze. Gazetari Karl Kraus, tha se Klimt kishte një përfytyrim shumë të thjeshtë për t'u marrë me çështjet që përfshinin dekoracionet e ndërtesave me komisione. Por nuk ishte vetëm Kraus; piktura e Klimt mërziste në përgjithësi çdo fraksion ideologjik në Vjenë. Akademikët e konsideronin simbolizmin shumë të vagët, katolikët kritikonin lakuriqësinë. Pikturat e tij nënvizonin edhe përçarjen mes racionalëve dhe estetistëve. Për racionalët filozofia e tij dukej se sulmonte interpretimin pozitiv të botës, në të cilën realiteti përbëhet nga fakte të demostrueshme. Pavarësisht polemikave dhe tërheqjes së publikut në debat, Klimt vazhdonte të bënte pjesë në komisionin shtetëror me mbështetjen e Dr.Ritter von Hartel, Ministrit të Arsimit në Austri. Por piktura e re e Klimt ?Mjekësia? hasi në akuzat për pornografi dhe edhe më tej akuzën për ?ide të paqarta nëpërmjet formave të paqarta?. Piktura e tretë e serisë, ?Jurisprudenca?, që duhej të paraqiste nocionet e drejtësisë, ligjit dhe të vërtetës u kritikua për të njëjtat arsye si të parat; ?mesazh i gabuar, simbolizëm i gabuar?. Hartel mbeti një ndër përkrahësit e Klimt dhe punës së tij, pasi kritikat u hodhën poshtë dhe pikturat u pranuan nga Këshilli Artistik i Ministrisë. Sidoqoftë, pikturat nuk u dërguan në universitet, por u lanë në Galerinë e Artit Modern, por kur galleria nuk pranoi t'i dërgonte ato në konferencat ndërkombëtare, inati i Klimt arriti kulmin. Në vitin 1904 ai dha dorëheqjen nga komisioni për dhjetë piktura të reja që ai nuk i kishte nisur. Ai e pa se ishte në rrezik personaliteti i tij artistik. Kjo nuk e nxiti të bënte ndonjë ndryshim në stilin e tij. Në atë kohë në Vjenë kishte shumë pak galeri dhe agjentë arti, ndaj Shoqata e Artistëve Vjenezë ?Kÿnstlerhausgenossenschaft? kishte monopolin e ekspozitave dhe menaxhimin të veprave të artit. Për shkak të pakënaqësisë lidhur me këtë Klimt dhe disa piktorë të tjerë formuan një grup brenda shoqatës. Në maj të vitit 1897, komiteti i shoqatës miratoi një mocion censure ndaj fraksionit të ri. Klimt, Carl Moll, Josef Engelhart dhe tetë tjerë nuk morën pjesë në këtë mbledhje dhe e braktisën përfundimisht shoqatën. Klimt pati pas kësaj disa faza krijimi, të nxitura nga forca e tij e jetës. U vu re një zhvillim i dukshëm në të gjitha aspektet e punës së tij; teknikë, lëndë, subjekt dhe temë, gjë që do ta shpoqëronte deri në vdekje, në vitin 1918. 

Perceptimi 

Klimt njihej nga të gjithë si një njeri fjalëpak, por një prej deklaratave të tij është një dritare e rrallë për perceptimin e brendshëm të artistit. ?Unë mund të pikturoj dhe të vizatoj. I besoj vetes dhe të tjerët thonë se e besojnë këtë. Por, nuk jam i sigurtë nëse kjo është plotësisht e vërtetë. Vetëm dy gjëra janë të sigurta: Nuk kam pikturuar kurrë veten. Nuk jam i interesuar te vetmja ime aq shumë sa jam i interesuar te të tjerët, veçanërisht femrat. Jam I bindur se nuk jam dhe aq interesant si njeri. Nuk kam asgjë të veçantë, jam një piktor që pikturon çdo ditë, nga mëngjesi deri në mbrëmje. Pikturoj figura dhe peisazhe, më pak portrete. Nuk kam dhuntinë e të shkruarit apo të shprehurit, veçanërisht nëse më duhet të flas për veten ose për punën time. Edhe kur kam për të shkruar një letër të thjeshtë më kap frika dhe ankthi si të më kishte zënë deti. Për këtë arsye njerëzit duhet të bëjnë edhe pa një autoportret artistik apo letrar e nuk duhet t'u vijë keq për këtë. Ai që do të dijë më shumë për mua si artist duhet vetëm të shohë pikturat e mia, të përpiqet të kuptojë brenda tyre se kush jam dhe se çfarë dua të bëj unë. Në këtë punë e kaluara jeton tani?. Klimt e paraqiste historinë si një pjesë të vetën. Një gjuhë simbolesh përbënte shprehjen e tij artistike. Në punimet e tij, figura ovale vendosen në lakimet e ornamenteve. Ka një lidhje mes simboleve të Klimt, që më pas e shpjegoi Adolf Loos: "I gjithë arti është erotikë. Ornamenti i parë që u shpik, kryqi, ka origjinë erotike. Ishte vepra e parë e artit. Vija horizontale tregon gruan e shtrirë. Vija vertikale tregon mashkullin penetrues. Sipas simboleve të lashtësisë, një drejkëndësh vertikal përfaqëson organin gjenitale të Zeusit. Ky symbol mashkullor shfaqet në shumë vende, veçanërisht te veshjet. Edhe referencat greke e bizantine vërehen në punën e tij, por në një mënyrë të tillë që duken si gjëra të reja, apo si diçka që s'mund të thuhet ende. Portreti i Adele Bloch-Bauer reflekton disa prej kontradiktave te veprat e Klimt. Në përmbajtje, ky portret nuk e përshkruan Adelën ashtu siç është, por ashtu si i shoqi, i cili porositi pikturën, donte qq ta shihnin të tjerët. Përveç kësaj, dekoracioni i tepruar është përfshirë në piktura, në kundërshtim me hapësirat e kompozicionit abstrakt. Një tjetër kontradiktë gjendet në hapësirat e së kaluarës së Klimt: dykuptimësia. Kjo është një tjetër anë e personalitetit artistik të tij. Siç duket edhe te ?Gjarpërinjtë e ujit? dhe ?Beethoven?, ajo që duket është vetëm një sugjerim për atë që mund të duket. Gjëagjëza e kuptimit e bën vëzhguesin të kërkojë një interpretim, pa asnjë mjet tjetër veç sigurisë fenomenale të formave autonome që s'kanë lidhje me objekte apo përshkrime. Frojdi mendonte se çështja qëndron te arti. ?Arti është i dykuptimtë dhe i pasigurtë dhe ndaj pçërcaktimi i ideve apo rregullave bazë kthehet në sfidë. Cështja e artit nuk qëndron te mënyra se si shihet, por si kuptohet marrëdhënia me të.

----------


## POthuajPOet

sic shihet,diskutimi per Klimt-in duket mjaft i zjarrte :-).

erotika e tij vertet ka nje tension te fuqishem midis atyre dy komponenteve...
kujtoj per shembull,vepren "Judith" ku ndoshta frika dhe pasioni jane ne kulmet e tyre.
nuk di nese frika e tij seksuale shpjegohet saktesisht me idete e Frojdit,dmth prej frikes nga tredhja,pra frika nga "vagina me dhembe"...nejse ky eshte disktutim i gjate dhe s'mund te behet tek Arti.

te pergezoj per temen!

----------


## bledarz

virgin

----------


## whisper

*"When we share, that is poetry in the prose of life." ...*

Kjo  thenje  e  Froid  (Freud)  i  dedikohet  pikerisht  piktures  se  meposhtme, me  te  famshme  te  Klimt   te  titulluar  PUTHJA

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Larsus

danaida 

Le virgin

the waiting

----------


## Larsus

Detaje nga 
le virgin 

Hygeia 

dhe Leida

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dibrani2006

ARTI NUK KA KUFI

----------


## Antipatrea

Ekspozite e Gustav Klimt dhe Egon Schiele ne Jason Jaques Gallery, 29 East 73 St. No 1 nga ora 11am deri 7 pm.  Mbyllet me 31 Maj.   Per te gjithe te interesuarit qe jetojnene New York...

----------


## saura

> *"When we share, that is poetry in the prose of life." ...*
> 
> Kjo  thenje  e  Froid  (Freud)  i  dedikohet  pikerisht  piktures  se  meposhtme, me  te  famshme  te  Klimt   te  titulluar  PUTHJA


Kete e kam te koka e krevatit ,ne dhomen e gjumit,eshte nje nga pikturat e mija te preferuara.

----------

